# hooking a bait



## iFish (Apr 8, 2012)

which part of the bait do you guys hook it so u can toss it hard without worrying it will come off the hook?? any information is very much appreciated.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

depends on what you're using.

for shrimp I run the hook just behind the head lengthwise or else try to get it underneath some trying for a bit more natural appearance...

for baitfish the middle of the tail so it appears injured and easy prey

Some people have other preferences, it is best to try a few different methods to see what works for you,


----------



## iFish (Apr 8, 2012)

i meant casting a live baitfish from pier/jetty. which part of the fish do you hook to get maximun casting distance without bait ripping off the hook


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

some go through the mouth, but I prefer the tail, I have just had better hookup ratio.


----------



## iFish (Apr 8, 2012)

thanks screwballl


----------

